# Troels Folmann's New CD - I LOVE IT



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 3, 2011)

I just bought it and am already loving it! Not that I expected it to suck.  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, it's killer stuff. I'm looking forward to spending some quality time with it over the next few days. :D


----------



## madbulk (Mar 3, 2011)

Colin O'Malley @ Thu Mar 03 said:


> Troels will not appreciate me posting this thread because he is ....shy and sensitive......
> Colin



Wait, he's what?


----------



## JohnG (Mar 9, 2011)

I bought it too -- I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## jlb (Mar 9, 2011)

It is great. I like 'Free Form' and the title track '2s3xy' the best. Maybe could do without the odd naff electric guitar sample and a bit too much of the glitchy stutter effect everywhere.

jlb


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Mar 10, 2011)

Where can I buy it?


Thanks.

Tanuj.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 10, 2011)

A bundle of releases? Terrific! 

One suggestion though... more of this:


----------



## PMortise (Mar 10, 2011)

*E-Lectric

YEAH baby! =o*


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 10, 2011)

Barring the fact that Troels musicality is way too high to add *enough *of the fever reducing cowbell - I need to pick this up. Betcha it is smokin' :D 

Congrats Troels.


----------



## toddkreuz (Mar 25, 2011)

Folmann @ Thu Mar 10 said:


> . It took me over two years of deep top 40 listening to even get confident cross-breeding the genres. .



In that 2 years, you seem to come to the conclusion that a few syncopated bass drum hits, and putting loose hand claps on the snare= RnB. And that i understand actually. It takes much longer than 2 years to fully understand a genre from all
perspectives. (writing, production, etc) To be really brutally honest, this sounds like the usuall Filmic stuff i hear on this site everyday, with super cheezy, outdated drums.

Like Anderson Cooper's idea of what RnB beats sound like.
The snaps and loose claps everywhere, yikes.. 

TK


----------



## Ed (Mar 25, 2011)

toddkreuz @ Fri Mar 25 said:


> Folmann @ Thu Mar 10 said:
> 
> 
> > . It took me over two years of deep top 40 listening to even get confident cross-breeding the genres. .
> ...



Whoo! Tough review.


----------



## twinsinmind (Mar 26, 2011)

Great job Folmann, i love it.


but i understand most reactions as it is all except RNB.

But what is in a name???? call it RnC

Rock 'n Cinematics.



hehehe 


i give it a 8/10

(-2 just because after a while the kick snare/clap gets repetitive)


----------



## musicpete (Mar 26, 2011)

Sounds interesting, I like it!

But unfortunately a quick scan of all purchasing options showed that only inferior file formats are available for purchase... Not to sound elitist, but where can I buy the lossless version of the album?


----------

